# Wartung Angelrollen



## blablabla (22. August 2013)

Hi 
ich bilde mir ein mal hier irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass jemand die Wartung (fetten usw) von Angelrollen anbietet. Die Suchfunktion hat nichts rechtes ergeben. Ich hätte da zwei Kandidaten......#h
Gruss blablabla


----------



## Tjard1982 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*



blablabla schrieb:


> Hi
> ich bilde mir ein mal hier irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass jemand die Wartung (fetten usw) von Angelrollen anbietet. Die Suchfunktion hat nichts rechtes ergeben. Ich hätte da zwei Kandidaten......#h
> Gruss blablabla



Hi, 

machs doch selber  
Einfach aufschrauben, altes Fett raus, neues Fett rein.. ggf. noch die Kontermutter der Achse nachziehn und fertisch. |kopfkrat
Die Außenteile (Bügel usw. ) pflegst mit WD40 oder ein anderes Öl was Wasser und  das alte Fett verdrängt.. das solltest dann aber sparsam verwenden, nicht das die Rolle danach suppt. Und das dann ab und an wiederholen.


----------



## blablabla (6. September 2013)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*

Ich weiss nicht ob ich das gut hinbekomme, bin feinmechanisch nicht so begabt. Es handelt sich um die shimano baitrunner US und ich denke freilaufrollen haben noch mehr bewegliche Kleinteile die ja alle wieder genau zusammengefügt werden müssen...


----------



## Wollebre (6. September 2013)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*

@blablabla

habe schon viele Rollen bis hin zu dicke Big Game Rollen gewartet, aber bisher nur eine Baitrunner. Die sind als Herausforderung zu bezeichnen. Wenn du das machst, nimm dir viel Zeit und gehe chronologisch vor. Nicht gleich alles auseinanderrupfen, sondern sektionsweise.
In einem amerikanischen Board habe ich eine sehr gute Wartungsanleitung mit viele Bilder für die Shimano Baitrunner 12000D gefunden die dir dabei helfen kann:
http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=3055.0

Viel Spaß
Wolfgang


----------



## Schuppi 56 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*

Also das Warten der Angel rollen sollte schon so gemacht werden das es Sinn hat  Und  vor allen Dingen welche Rollen   Kopfbremse ,Heckbremse oder Freilaufrollen den  bei allen Typen sollte  das da alte  Fett raus und reinigen dann mit säure frein  rollen fett fetten und wieder zusammen bauen  Diachsen sollten dabei aber ausgebaut werden und auch Reingen und fetten  auch bei Kopf Bremsen  musst du die Brems scheiben reinigen und   ganz minimal fett rein geben und wieder zusammen  setzen  mit etwas  Begabung und Feinmechaniker werkzeug ist es  locke rzu schaffen 
lg


----------



## Schuppi 56 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*



Renko1211 schrieb:


> Falls da nichts schwerwiegendes mit ist, gehts i.d.R auch selbst..
> 
> Für die einfache Reinigung reicht es auch die Rolle einfach aufzuschrauben und mit Wasser erstmal das Fett vom Staub etc. zu befreien. Danach lässt du es erstmal grob ein wenig trocknen und sprühst dann WD40 hinein. Das Silikonspray verdrängt das Wasser und schmiert das Getriebe. Benutze für Aal z.Z eine Rolle, welche ich mal mitgenommen hab, da sie WOCHENLANG an einer alten kaputten DAM unbeaufsichtigt an einem Gewässer lag. Lief unsauber und die Rücklaufsperre flog ständig raus. Also aufgeschraubt, ausgespült, Rücklauf festgezogen und WD40 rein. Läuft nun Prima.
> P.S Kann natürlich auch daran liegen, dass so eine alte Shakespeare doch deutlich weniger Schnickschnack hat, als eine Freilaufrolle..


 
Da s kannst du mit den alten Rollen  machen wenn du willst  selbst meine  ganzen Quick Rollen Bj56-73 werden jedes jahr gereinigt und gefettet nie mit wasser wenn dann bitte mit Waschbenzin aus Pinseln  denn die sind noch nicht wasser dicht gebaut  aber Robust gegen die neuen modelle


----------



## Fr33 (7. September 2013)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*

@ Schuppi

kannst du das ganze auch mich Satzzeichen tippen? Ab dem Wort "Säure" ist mir der Faden entglitten....


----------



## Maik-FL (7. September 2013)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*

Moin,

um auf die eigentliche Fragestellung zurückzukommen:

http://www.rutenreparatur.de/rollenservice/

Gruß
Maik


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (7. September 2013)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*



Renko1211 schrieb:


> Für die einfache Reinigung reicht es auch die Rolle einfach aufzuschrauben und mit Wasser erstmal das Fett vom Staub etc. zu befreien. Danach lässt du es erstmal grob ein wenig trocknen und sprühst dann WD40 hinein....



Also wenn es eh ne Schrott Rolle ist, kann man das gerne so machen. Wem aber etwas an seiner Rolle liegt wird weder versuchen mit Wasser altes Fett zu entfernen, noch wird er versuchen mit Öl versetztes Waschbenzin (WD40) zur Schmierung zu benutzen #d 

Wurde aber hier schon öfter besprochen.


----------



## Wollebre (7. September 2013)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Also wenn es eh ne Schrott Rolle ist, kann man das gerne so machen. Wem aber etwas an seiner Rolle liegt wird weder versuchen mit Wasser altes Fett zu entfernen, noch wird er versuchen mit Öl versetztes Waschbenzin (WD40) zur Schmierung zu benutzen #d
> 
> Wurde aber hier schon öfter besprochen.


 

immer machen lassen.....  
WD40 ist ein sehr guter Entfetter. Wenn das Zeugs in die Kugellager eindringt sind die bald hin.


----------



## Wohoo (9. September 2013)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*

Servus,
Hab mir Letzte Woche fürs Mittlere Spinnfischen eine Shimano Rarenium 4000er kommen lassen.
Jetzt nach 2x Fischen hört man immer noch leichtes kratzen ?...
Nun meine Frage, ist dies bedenklich? Lösungsansätze?

Danke 
Gruß Michi|bla:


----------



## antonio (9. September 2013)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*

wieso immer noch?

antonio


----------



## Wohoo (9. September 2013)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*

Hab diese Geräusche anfangs darauf geschoben das diese Rolle noch nie gefischt wurde, sprich erst "eingefischt" werden muss.

Michi


----------



## antonio (9. September 2013)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*

bei ner rolle in dem preissegment, darf nichts kratzen/schleifen etc.

antonio


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*



antonio schrieb:


> bei ner rolle in dem preissegment, darf nichts kratzen/schleifen etc.
> 
> antonio



Vielleicht hat er sie günstiger bekommen


----------



## Wohoo (9. September 2013)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*

So danke für die Antworten 
Ne hab sie Denk ich zum regulären Preis gekauft, werd sie jetzt noch ein paar mal Fischen und wenn sich nichts ändert Wird die Rolle eingeschickt #d


----------



## Wollebre (9. September 2013)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*

gewisse Schleifgeräusche sind selbst in den teuren SW zu hören.
Habe lange herumgedoktert um der Ursache auf den Grund zu gehen. Bin mir jetzt sicher das es an der Gehäuselegierung liegt in der die Reibunggeräusche des Getriebes und der Rücklaufsperre übertragen werden. Etwas mindern kann man das wenn das Getriebe ordentlich gefettet und die Rücklaufsperre gut geölt ist. 
Diese Schleifgeräusche waren früher in der FA Serie nicht vorhanden, erst ab der SW die eine andere Legierung haben. Die ganz neuen 2013er Modell kurbeln wiederum so gut wie lautlos. Haben lt. Schimano auch wieder eine neue Legierung bekommen. Aus welcher Legierung die Rarenium sind, kann ich leider nicht beantworten. 

Da alle Shimanorollen (wie viele andere auch) werksseitig sehr mager gefettet/geölt sind, sollte das vor dem Ersteinsatz behoben werden. Besonders wenn im Salzwasser gefischt wird. Die Viskosität des Fetts sollte der Rollengröße angepaßt sein und dient nicht nur der Schmierung, sondern auch der Geräuschdämpfung. Darun auch die Gehäuseinnenseiten einfetten. Aber mit dem Fett nicht übertreiben!!!


----------



## Taxidermist (9. September 2013)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*



> Aus welcher Legierung die Rarenium sind, kann ich leider nicht beantworten.



Hallo Wolfgang,
keine Legierung,ist Plastik!

Jürgen


----------



## Wollebre (9. September 2013)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*

@ Jürgen,
Ferndiagnosen sind nicht einfach. Bei einer neuen Rolle sollte ein mangelhaft gefettetes Kugellager ausgeschlossen werden, obwohl das auch schon erlebt. Kann aber auch an nicht optimaler Getriebejustierung liegen. Aber meist ist es mangelhafte Schmierung. Da gibt es keinen Unterschied zu 50 oder 1000 € Rollen. Das Zeugs scheint einfach zu teuer zu sein, oder das Montageband läuft so schnell das man das nicht gewissenhaft machen kann.....
Ich halte es jedenfalls so, das jede neue Rolle sofort nach dem Kauf zerlegt, entfettet und neu gefettet/geölt wird. Spiel des Getriebezahnrads/Ritzel wird kontrolliert und gegebenenfalls mit Distanzscheiben korrigiert. Auch wird darauf geachtet das alle Schrauben ausreichend fest angezogen sind. Auch werden die Bremsscheiben kontrolliert. Oft sind die Metallscheiben vom Stanzen leicht nach innen gewölbt. Das muss mit Schmirgelpapier geglättet werden. Die Scheiben müssen glatt aber nicht spiegelblank sein. Bremsscheiben aus Filz, Teflon, Fiberglas oder sonstigem nichtidentifizierbaren Material fliegen sofort raus und werden gegen gefettete Carbonscheiben ersetzt. Nach solch einer Überarbeitung brauchte keine Rolle mehr zum Händler retourniert retourniert werden. 
Wer das nicht selbst machen kann, sollte damit zu seinem Händler gehen, oder einen kompetenten Buddy fragen.

Bei mir kommen schon seit viele Jahre nur noch Alurollen und keine Plasterollen mehr ins Programm, da die nicht ausreichend Verwindungssteif sind. Selbst beim Pilken auf die kleinen Ostseedorsche haben sich schon Getriebe verabschiedet. Auch kann in das Material kein Gewinde für Schloßschrauben geschnitten werden. Die Führungen für die "Holzschrauben" können leicht überdreht werden, und bei einem starken Drill können sich die Schrauben lockern. Sollte das mal passieren und Schrauben nicht mehr richtig halten, kann kann man sich provisorisch helfen. Einen schmalen Streifen Messingfolie ausreichender Stärke zuschneiden und in das Gewinde stecken. Dann hat die Schraube wieder für einige Zeit Halt. 

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## Taxidermist (9. September 2013)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*

@Wollebre, wie schön für dich, dass du dies auch alles kannst, aber meinerseits geht es schon damit los, dass ich mir passende Werkzeuge zusammen leihen muss.
Und wenn ich ne Rolle aufmache, hast du ja gesehen was dabei rauskommt!
Ich werde an keiner teuren Rolle mehr rumfummeln, sonder das lieber jemand überlassen, der es kann, so jemand wie dich z.B.!

Jürgen


----------



## winstown (10. September 2013)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*

Da hier einige Spezis zu seien scheinen, hätte ich auch einige Fragen.
Ich habe meine Rollen, wenn ich sie mal auseinander gebaut habe, mit Nigrin Mehrzweckfett behandelt. Für Zwischendurch habe ich Nähmaschinenöl durch die "Schmierschraube"? oder sonstige Öffnungen verwendet.
Nun habe ich gelesen, dass Silikonspray evtl besser taugt.
Da ich mit dem Fett bisher gut gefahren bin, werde ich dabei bleiben aber was meint ihr ist die beste Alternative für teure Öle aus dem Angelgeschäft. Eine 20ml Tube für 7€, wo wahrscheinlich auch nur gefärbtes Nähmaschinenöl drin ist, werd ich mir sicherlich nicht kaufen.

Da hier die Carbonscheiben schon angesprochen wurden, auch dazu nochmal ne Frage.
Hier werden ganze Platten angeboten, ist das auch eure Quelle?
Wie schwer ist es die Platte mit einer Schere zu bearbeiten? Rundschleifen mit Schmirgelpapier dürfte kein Problem sein aber beim in Form Schneiden bin ich mir nicht sicher. Und welche davon nimmt man am besten?


----------



## blablabla (10. September 2013)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*

Danke für die vielen Tips#h
 Ich werds dann mal selbst versuchen.


----------



## winstown (12. September 2013)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*



winstown schrieb:


> Da hier einige Spezis zu seien scheinen, hätte ich auch einige Fragen.
> Ich habe meine Rollen, wenn ich sie mal auseinander gebaut habe, mit Nigrin Mehrzweckfett behandelt. Für Zwischendurch habe ich Nähmaschinenöl durch die "Schmierschraube"? oder sonstige Öffnungen verwendet.
> Nun habe ich gelesen, dass Silikonspray evtl besser taugt.
> Da ich mit dem Fett bisher gut gefahren bin, werde ich dabei bleiben aber was meint ihr ist die beste Alternative für teure Öle aus dem Angelgeschäft. Eine 20ml Tube für 7€, wo wahrscheinlich auch nur gefärbtes Nähmaschinenöl drin ist, werd ich mir sicherlich nicht kaufen.
> ...



Niemand?


----------



## Wollebre (12. September 2013)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*

Das Carbonmaterial ist erklassig. Kommt aus den USA und wird von den führenden Rollenherstellern benutzt.
Damit machst du nichts falsch!

Damit die Bremsen besser funzen, meinte nicht ruckeln beim Schnurabzug, bestell dir gleich eine Dose Cal`s Bremsenfett mit.

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## winstown (13. September 2013)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*

Da gibt es ja verschiedene Strukturen. 
Wonach definiere ich nun welche die Richtige für meine Rolle ist?
Wenn noch mal jemand was zum Bearbeiten sagen würde, wäre es top ;-)


----------



## Wollebre (13. September 2013)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*



winstown schrieb:


> Da gibt es ja verschiedene Strukturen.
> Wonach definiere ich nun welche die Richtige für meine Rolle ist?
> Wenn noch mal jemand was zum Bearbeiten sagen würde, wäre es top ;-)


 
die unterschiedlichen Stärken haben verschiedene Strukturen.
so z.B. 0,5mm Fein/Fein, 0,8mm fein/grob und 1,0mm grob/grob
was Bremsleistung und Bremsverhalten betrifft gibt es praktisch keine Unterschiede, lediglich in der Wärmeableitung.
Das fein/fein wird bei beim kräftigen Drill schneller warm als das grob/grob. Unter kräftigen Drill versteht man wenn ein Fisch dir in ein paar Sekunden 200-300m von der Spule zieht. In die Verlegenheit kommst du in unsere Gewässer nur wenn die Schnur in Schraube eines vorbeifahrenden Schiffes gerät

Welches für deine Rolle(n) das richtige ist, ergibt sich aus der Stärke der Bremsscheiben einer jeweiligen Rolle. Als Beginner sollte man sich daran halten. Später kann man anfangen zu experimentieren um auszuloten was man ändern kann um ein noch besseres Bremsverhalten oder stärke Bremskraft zu erzielen. 

Bearbeiten ist ganz einfach und es wird kein Spezialwerkzeug dafür benötigt! Es reicht eine scharfe gebogene Nagelschere, kleine Flach- und Rundfeile, oder statt der Flachfeile 100er Schmirgelpapier. Ein Dremel erleichtert den Innendurchmesser zu fräsen.
Am besten gehst du so vor: eine Metallbremsscheibe mit LOCH auf die Carbonplatte legen und ca. 3mm größer herum ausschneiden. Dann die beiden Teile stramm zusammen halten und vorsichtig mit der Nagelschere herumschneiden. Immer in kleine Stücke!! Wenn das fertig ist - immer noch gut festhalten - mit der Flachfeile oder Schmirgelpapier die Ränder glätten. Und weiterhin gut zusammehalten: dann mit der Rundfeile durch den Inndurchmesser stechen und v o r s i c h t i g bis zum Rand alles wegfeilen. Mit einem Dremel mit Fräser geht das etwas schneller aber wir sind ja nicht in Hetze, ist unser Hobby.
Wenn die Scheiben nicht hundertprozentig rund sind und aussehen wie aus dem Laden spielt das in der Praxis keine Rolle! Wichtig ist nur das der Aussendurchmesser stimmt, damit sich die Scheiben nicht in der Bremskammer festklemmen wenn man die Bremse löst.

Und nicht vergessen die CFK Scheiben dünn mit Cal`s Bremsenfett zu schmieren

Wenn dir irgendein "Spezialist" erzählen will das man das CFK Material nur mit Diamantwerkzeug bearbeiten kann, brauchst auf den Märchenerzähler echt nicht hören.....

Viel Spaß beim Basteln

Wolfgang


----------



## Wollebre (14. September 2013)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*

per PN tauchte die Frage auf wie ich auf die Idee gekommen bin unter das Getriebezahnrad eine Bremsscheibe aus Carbon zu packen.

Die Antwort ist einfach. In eine Daiwa Sealine mußten die Bremescheiben ersetzt werden und die Scheibe unter dem Zahnrad war runtergenudelt. Mangels gleicher Scheibe eine aus Carbon gestanzt. Das Resultat war verblüffent. Sauberer Schnurabzug ohne ruckeln und gesteigerte Bremskraft.

Dann gegoogelt um zu sehen ob es darüber Infos gibt. Gefunden bei Shimano. Die haben erkannt, das die Scheibe Bestandteil des gesammten Bremssystems ist, und nicht nur ein Abstandhalter ist damit das Zahnrad nicht auf der Rücklaufsperre scheuert. s. Bild.

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## daci7 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*

Astrein Wollebre, 
danke für die vielen Tips und Kniffe - da weiß ich ja was diesen Winter ansteht =)
:m


----------



## winstown (14. September 2013)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*

Solche Antworten kann man sich nur wünschen, vielen dank :m


----------



## Daniel667 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*

Hallo,

ich habe nach 15 Jahren nun mal wieder den Angelschein verlängert und meine alten Sachen rausgekramt. Heute musste die noch erste Schnur von der Rolle und was neues haben.

Nun habe ich sie einfach mal aufgemacht, nur um zu schauen... :q
Können die Kenner etwas zu dem Ist-Zustand sagen? 
Schaut sie in Ordnung aus? Es ist eine recht günstige wie ich es in Erinnerung habe. Es ist eine DAM Quick SE 130. Meine erste Rolle #6

Mittlerweile habe ich schon etwas qualitativeres nachgekauft


----------



## feederbrassen (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*

Was soll denn da auch passieren ?#c
Dem Fett sieht man an das es alt ist aber sonst ?
Wisch das alte Fett ab und nimm neues.
Hab ich bei meinen Quick 1401 ,1201 und 1202 auch mal gemacht.
Was soll ich sagen  ? Sie laufen,laufen,laufen................
Das einzigste :Achte auf die Viskosität vom Fett sonst läuft sie bei Kälte schwerer.


----------



## Daniel667 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wartung Angelrollen*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Was soll denn da auch passieren ?#c
> Dem Fett sieht man an das es alt ist aber sonst ?
> Wisch das alte Fett ab und nimm neues.
> Hab ich bei meinen Quick 1401 ,1201 und 1202 auch mal gemacht.
> ...



Alles klar, vielen Dank :m


----------

